# All Kittens Adopted



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, all my little booboo's are spoken for. They will have their first set of shots and examinations next week, then they are off to their new homes. Two are going together, and the other two are going to separate homes that already have cats and cat/dog...so that's really good!!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

That is wonderful news! congrats kitty's on your new furever home!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know that's good news and bad news (because you'll miss them).


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, Marie's right! I'm sure you'll miss them, but it's wonderful that they will have their own special homes!


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Such good work you do!! Well done (-:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Now you'll have room for some more. :lol:


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

That's great, Janice!    It must feel so good -- except for having to say goodbye, of course. :wink:


----------

